# What available hard drives will work in a Series 1 DirecTV TiVo?



## graymatter (Feb 13, 2011)

I recently bought two WD 160GB drives that I figured would allow me to keep my Sony SAT T-60 running for at least another 5-10 years. (I've used mfstools twice in the 9 years I've owned the unit to save it from a dying hard drive, and the current drive is approaching 5 years in service.)

Unfortunately, the drives I bought are Caviar Blue which, as I have read in several other threads, simply don't work with Series 1 units. So the question is simple: is there any other widely-available 160GB or larger drive on the market today that are known to work?

Thanks!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You may be able to use an SATA to IDE adapter and use an SATA drive for the S1. I believe there's a thread in one of the forums that provides info on the available adapters that have been proven to work.

As for current IDE drives for use in an S1, I have no idea what may be available. IIRC, the S1's never received an update that allowed then to use a drive larger than 137GB, but don't hold me to that. It's been years since I played with an S1 DTivo (I gave my last ones away to charity a couple of years ago).

If you're inteterested, I've got several S2 DTivos I no longer use that I could make you a good deal on. I switched over to FIOS over three years ago. Drop me a PM if you're looking to upgrade.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I thought some people did make a new kernel to use more than 137 GB.. but I could be wrong.

I'm actually kind of interested in the ftp server stuff.. to get old stuff off of my S1 Tivo (with turbo net card). Since I finally am transferring stuff from my S3 & TivoHD.. I might as well do the same thing from my S1.. (i.e. to get the raw original data and not 'save to VCR' to a DVD recorder..)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm going to assume that satellite S1s act the same hard drive-wise as the standalone S1s.

Go read all of this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

You can use the MFS Live CD to do a backup | restore onto a new drive and then use the PTV LBA48 cd to run copykern to update the kernel to use a disc larger than 137GB.

As for drive models, one Seagate ST3160815A (160GB) will work, and will work as one of a 2 drive setup with some other brand drive, but two of them together won't. Go figure.

The Caviar Blue IDE drives, which seem to be pretty nice drives otherwise, just don't seem to make the S1 happy. The S1 is very finicky when it comes to drives and when it comes to IDE to SATA adapters.

I've got a Seagate ST3500630AS with the Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE adapter running in a Philips SA S1 right now, and an IDE 500GB Seagate with a very similiar model number I just threw into a Sony S1 SA.

I've also had success with a 250 GB IDE Samsung I pulled out of a Buffalo LinkStation and various 80 and 250 GB WD "no specific color" Caviar IDE drives.

In this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=461500

lloydjs reports eventual success with an adapter and a 1TB SATA drive in a Sony SVR-2000 S1 SA.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I have a Seagate ST3500830ACE in my Philips S1 DTiVo and it still seems to be widely available. And yes, I'm using all 500GB via the modified kernel. 484 hours worth.


----------

